
'Colossus' a 1,100-pound robot helped extinguish Notre Dame fire spots - sizzle
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/17/firefighters-had-secret-weapon-when-notre-dame-caught-fire-robot-named-colossus/
======
brainpool
Robots and drones should likely become effective tools in firefighting. Just
having the ability to get reconnaissance with different kind of sensors should
be really valuable.

~~~
ksaj
One sensor I can imagine is of utmost value in an emergency response robot
(besides for temperature and visibility) would be for detecting electrical
currents on the wet surfaces through its caterpillar tracks before human
firefighters enter the area.

I don't know how many firefighters get a jolt before the electrical mains is
shut down, but I bet it is something that crosses their mind once or twice
when the water begins to flow.

